# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  FELICIDADES - ELLA

## AHC

MUCHAS FELICIDADES a la Mujer mas Bella y Experimentada del Foro  :Eek1: 

Felicidades Claudia !!!!!

Saludos
Ariel

----------


## Coloclom

¿experimentada? jejejejejejejeje  :O16: 

Felicididades Ella

----------


## Pulgas

Me uno al coro de felicitaciones y auguro que va a haber muchas, muchas, muchas.
Felicidades, Claudia.

----------


## Ming

*¡¡¡FELICIDADES CLAUDIA!!!*
(que confianza  :Oops: ) 
Justamente ayer me dijeron... a ver la frase exactamente... _"si le pones ilusión y mucho trabajo, puedes ser un pedazo de maga como Claudia"_ ... será muy difícil llegar a tu altura.

Muchas felicidades  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Felicidades por tus tan bien llevados 43 años, Clau...  jie jie jie jie.


Todavía nos debemos un chocolate con churros jolines.

----------


## alvarovilla

Muchas felicidades!!

----------


## barajasdemelo

*24/10-22/11 Escorpio
FELICIDADES* -->

----------


## El FuLaNo MaGnÉtIcO

¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!  ...y que cumplas muchos más y que te regalen muchas cosas. Y sobretodo, que tengas un día mágico!
 :Party:

----------


## Iban

Pues yo no voy a felicitarla a no ser que se presente.  :Smile1:  Que no nos cuida nada, nada.

----------


## Inherent

Felicidades Ella!! A ver cuándo vuelves con alguna de tus diabluras con monedas.

----------


## SOFTVADER

Felicidades guapa

----------


## Némesis

¡Tía buena!

Ay, no, que eso no tocaba...

¡Felicidades!

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡FELICIDADES, ELLA!!  :302: 

Espero que cumplas muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchos más pero te conserves igual de joven y bonita que ahora  :Smile1: 

¡Pásalo muy bien y feliz cumple!

----------


## Ritxi

Pues ni así se ha pasado a vernos . Ya no nos quiere  :Unlove:

----------


## Magnano

Me uno a los que no le dicen nada, hace mucho que no nos dirige la palabra...

Si en realidad sabeis que no lo puedo evitar...


soy spamer...

----------


## Magnano

FELIZ CUMPLEA&#209;OS ELLA!!!

PD: era para acabar con el mensaje de arriba, así tiene mas gracia

----------


## Ella

muchas gracias chicos
no he podido contestaros hasta hoy que he entrado de casualidad, o mejor dicho, curiosidad, jejejeje
a ver si os veo mas, avisadme si haceis alguna quedada
besos

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Mas vale tarde que nunca.

MUchas felicidades Claudia!

----------


## mariaje

Uniéndome a MagAlvaro....MUCHAS FELICIDADES MAGA!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Te avisarán Clau y de paso que me avisen a mi  :001 005:

----------


## Iban

No queda más remedio que rendirse a la evidencia: ha aparecido, por lo tanto, se merece la felicitación.

Felicidades, Ella; muchas felicidades: ya que no para tu cumpleaños (que ya ha pasado), para el resto del año hasta el próximo cumpleaños.

----------


## S. Alexander

> muchas gracias chicos
> no he podido contestaros hasta hoy que he entrado de casualidad, o mejor dicho, curiosidad, jejejeje
> a ver si os veo mas, avisadme si haceis alguna quedada
> besos


Aprovecho para poner en este hilo que se está planeando una quedada de magos españoles en Madrid por privados... son solo rumores pero decimos que será por Enero-Febrero  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

> Aprovecho para poner en este hilo que se está planeando una quedada de magos españoles en Madrid por privados... son solo rumores pero decimos que será por Enero-Febrero


 :Rofl:   :Rofl:   :Rofl: 
(lo siento, pero creo que se de que va)

----------


## S. Alexander

> (lo siento, pero creo que se de que va)


 :20:   :18:   :117:   :Eek1:   :07:   :O11:   :O21:  Sí, Ming sabe de qué va x'D

----------

